# New? temp controller pre-wired



## woodwormm (25/3/14)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Home-Brew-Thermostat-Temperature-Controller-/131127652071?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item1e87d12ee7&_uhb=1

I haven't seen these before, look the goods for those who don't want to wire their own STC...


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/3/14)

$55 is ridiculously cheap considering iBrew have a similar unit for $165!

Wonder if it's any good?


----------



## Bizenya (25/3/14)

Nice one

I have just hooked up a wired Keg King unit, as i know that I should not play with electricity..........

That was 95 bucks to Adelaide so that one looks a steel


----------



## QldKev (25/3/14)

16amp for $69


----------



## Bizenya (25/3/14)

Yup that is the one

Bugger I paid $16 bucks more, but hey its hooked up and doing it thing so I'm happy


----------



## woodwormm (25/3/14)

QldKev said:


> 16amp for $69


i'd query the 16ampedness of it... the earth socket looks like standard 10amp size to me.


----------



## QldKev (25/3/14)

printed forms section said:


> i'd query the 16ampedness of it... the earth socket looks like standard 10amp size to me.


Good pickup, looks like good ol Keg King / Chinese quality.


----------



## woodwormm (25/3/14)

QldKev said:


> Good pickup, looks like good ol Keg King / Chinese quality.


and it doesn't help make it clearer than mud than 10amp circuits generally have 16amp breakers on them and a 15amp circuit is usually a 20amp breaker... confuddles the masses very easily.


----------



## ralphstralph (26/3/14)

nice looks like a good price .. would like to here some feed back on any one who has brought one ?


----------



## barls (26/3/14)

Are they being certified or tested and tagged.?


----------



## Rambo (26/3/14)

ralphstralph said:
 

> nice looks like a good price .. would like to here some feed back on any one who has brought one ?


I have the keg king one. Does the job, and have no complaints. I didn't wanna risk playing around with wires, and this was so simple to set up. Got mine from National Homebrew, I think it was a similar price to the ones on eBay, just much better service.


----------



## thedragon (26/3/14)

Rambo said:


> I have the keg king one. Does the job, and have no complaints. I didn't wanna risk playing around with wires, and this was so simple to set up. Got mine from National Homebrew, I think it was a similar price to the ones on eBay, just much better service.


Like Rambo I have the keg king one. It works well.. Haven't had to worry about dodgy home electrical jobs.


----------



## spog (26/3/14)

barls said:


> Are they being certified or tested and tagged.?


Certified I would say yes so it meets aussie standards,tested and tagged is the purchasers/ users choice.


----------



## kjparker (27/3/14)

the one in the op I'd say the seller is out of stock, as the price is now $600, noticed though, looking at the sales history, they have raised the price from the $50 initially started at to $60, the last one sold at. 

Looks pretty interesting though at $60 even, assuming a turnkey solution.


----------



## Bizenya (27/3/14)

I agree with others with its ease of set up and use.

Mine arrived Monday, brew went in Tuesday. Holding temp really well; have it set from high of 18.2 to low of 18, always sitting at these or in-between. I just taped the temp sensor directly to the outside of the fermenter, used al-foil plus styrofoam to insult again the fridge temps, seems pretty good (I assume that there is a difference as its through the plastic, but the volume of the wort should at least warm the plastic to close to what it sitting at)


And to think, only two weeks ago my brain had never kicked into gear that I could retro fit the old fridge we don't use with a temp control unit and brew at a cooler temp (I was always of the belief to brew at 23-25C!) and overall a more stable temperature!

Thanks all on AHB!


----------



## TheWiggman (27/3/14)

Holy snap, looks like the exchange rate took a hit (taken from the web site 2 mins ago)


----------



## Mall (27/3/14)

The Keg King model does same and just works..


----------



## hathro (27/3/14)

Pre-wired STC-1000 for $69.99 (turnkey solution). Picked one up from my LHBS for the same price. Couldn't be happier.

http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=3994&SZIDX=0&CCODE=18701&QOH=12&CATID=311&CLN=1


----------



## indica86 (27/3/14)

Mall said:


> The Keg King model does same and just works..


And is NOT certified.


----------



## barls (27/3/14)

spog said:


> Certified I would say yes so it meets aussie standards,tested and tagged is the purchasers/ users choice.


care to post a pic of said approval number listed on the item then..
If not then I'll say not certified.
Every thing sold in Oz needs to have certification by the relevant authorities and generally it's listed on said item.


----------



## MartinOC (27/3/14)

$600?!?!?!

In the immortal words of Jake Blues: "No ******* Way!!"


----------



## Pogierob (27/3/14)

MartinOC said:


> $600?!?!?!
> 
> In the immortal words of Jake Blues: "No ******* Way!!"


 I think we can safely assume that is the "currently out of stock " price

Someone mentioned earlier in the thread $55.


----------



## spog (27/3/14)

barls said:


> care to post a pic of said approval number listed on the item then..
> If not then I'll say not certified.
> Every thing sold in Oz needs to have certification by the relevant authorities and generally it's listed on said item.


Your last sentence explains it all ,which is what I was referring to.


----------



## woodwormm (27/3/14)

Bizenya said:


> I agree with others with its ease of set up and use.
> 
> Mine arrived Monday, brew went in Tuesday. Holding temp really well; have it set from high of 18.2 to low of 18, always sitting at these or in-between. I just taped the temp sensor directly to the outside of the fermenter, used al-foil plus styrofoam to insult again the fridge temps, seems pretty good (I assume that there is a difference as its through the plastic, but the volume of the wort should at least warm the plastic to close to what it sitting at)
> 
> ...


Welcome to the fold Bizenya,

I wholeheartedly believe temp control is THE best single thing a brewer can do for their craft. And I also believe in pitching as close to ferment temp as possible. I think a lot of 'young' brewers pitch high and then let the temp come down, and I think this causes funky flavours.

I used to make some very good extract beers that even my AG-Snob mates liked and I attribute the results to temp control. I've now become an AG-Snob myself.


----------



## barls (27/3/14)

spog said:


> Your last sentence explains it all ,which is what I was referring to.


Mate, seriously, just because it needs it doesn't mean that it gets it. As I said post a pic of its certification and I'll be quiet. Till then it's just another dodgy seller passing items off that don't meet the standard or can't be fucked to get the certification due to the costs. Ether way it's illegal without It.. The responsibility is on the seller, not the buyer, to get this.


----------



## Bizenya (29/3/14)

printed forms section said:


> Welcome to the fold Bizenya,
> 
> I wholeheartedly believe temp control is THE best single thing a brewer can do for their craft. And I also believe in pitching as close to ferment temp as possible. I think a lot of 'young' brewers pitch high and then let the temp come down, and I think this causes funky flavours.
> 
> I used to make some very good extract beers that even my AG-Snob mates liked and I attribute the results to temp control. I've now become an AG-Snob myself.


Thanks!!

The gravity check and taste yesterday got me very excited and i wouldn't be half surprised if it is down to the temp- i have read, learnt and now put into practice many hints and tips from this website into practice but think biggest change is the temp control. 


plan is to get to AG but small steps are required. need to approach it all with success couple of kit and extracts brews, which will enable an increase in finances becoming more freely available (home brew to the missus is cheap rather than amazing!) and i just cannot afford the kit for AG- yet.

interesting you mentioned pitch as close to ferment temp as possible. prior to AHB i would have pitched at 25-26 and let settle. I waited for the tempt to go to 20 this time. Was hard as its just so different, however yeast looks like it took hold in 16 hrs with krausen present! 

i once was lost....


----------



## woodwormm (29/3/14)

have you committed the extra $5 per brew for a decent yeast? ie US05 or Nottingham? If you're still on kit yeast the real stuff will blow your mind!

you're close enough to "Holden-Hill-Bill" aka Brewmaker on North East road, just up from the cop shop. I cannot recommend him highly enough for kit brewers.

temp control, good yeast and a few extra goodies and you'll be amazed you call it homebrew!


----------



## indica86 (29/3/14)

printed forms section said:


> have you committed the extra $5 per brew for a decent yeast? ie US05 or Nottingham? If you're still on kit yeast the real stuff will blow your mind!


That much better? Big call.
Obviously my palate is not well educated or my mind is not susceptible to being blown.


----------



## S.E (29/3/14)

barls said:


> Mate, seriously, just because it needs it doesn't mean that it gets it. As I said post a pic of its certification and I'll be quiet. Till then it's just another dodgy seller passing items off that don't meet the standard or can't be fucked to get the certification due to the costs. Ether way it's illegal without It.. The responsibility is on the seller, not the buyer, to get this.


He only said, “Certified I would say yes so it meets aussie standards,tested and tagged is the purchasers/ users choice”.

As it from an Australian seller it’s a reasonable assumption that it meets the standards.

Stop getting over excited about safety issues, everyone’s not out to electrocute or blow you up. Just calm down and relax.


----------



## Bizenya (29/3/14)

Yeah current brew is a "Bill inspired " IPA. Years ago I was getting stuff from him, so it's nice to get back to talking with him and supporting him. This current IPA has US-05 in so be interesting to see just how it ends up. Gravity tests and small samples have indeed started to blow my mind- I'm probably easily impressed, but hey I like beer. (Note this excludes many " popular beers " such as VB / Carlton Dry or TEDS to name a few)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

S.E said:


> As it from an Australian seller it’s a reasonable assumption that it meets the standards.


No...it isnt.


----------



## indica86 (30/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No...it isnt.


I'll back that up. I bought one then asked the shop if they were certified. They checked. Not certified. The shop I used no longer sells them.


----------



## barls (30/3/14)

S.E said:


> He only said, “Certified I would say yes so it meets aussie standards,tested and tagged is the purchasers/ users choice”.
> 
> As it from an Australian seller it’s a reasonable assumption that it meets the standards.
> 
> Stop getting over excited about safety issues, everyone’s not out to electrocute or blow you up. Just calm down and relax.


mate I'm going to say this once more. It's a safety issue and therefore important. 
Maybe do some research next time before claiming something. 
Feel free to do what ever crazy ideas you want at your place but don't go on sprucking something like its gospel when it's just bullshit and may lead to someone getting hurt
It's like saying you can buy a new car but it can't be registered as it doesn't meet the ADRs.
Also since no one has posted a pic I can only assume it's not.
This is the one off my baby monitor. The closest one I have to hand




Notice the approval number. 

Now to get this number you have to go through rigorous testing including destructive testing with a very small number of failures.
Every year there is a huge number of people who get done for selling items that don't have this number. I believe there's Huge fine and jail time for them.

Now I'm done but would still like to see a picture of its approval


----------



## Rambo (30/3/14)

barls said:


> Now I'm done but would still like to see a picture of its approval


Just checked mine, and you're right, can't see a certificate anywhere. And here I was thinking I had done the right thing in spending a bit more to buy one pre-wired.


----------



## S.E (31/3/14)

barls said:



> mate I'm going to say this once more. It's a safety issue and therefore important.
> Maybe do some research next time before claiming something.
> Feel free to do what ever crazy ideas you want at your place but don't go on sprucking something like its gospel when it's just bullshit and may lead to someone getting hurt
> It's like saying you can buy a new car but it can't be registered as it doesn't meet the ADRs.
> ...




[SIZE=12pt]Let us imagine you are correct and the vendor is manufacturing and/or selling dangerous untested goods on eBay to unsuspecting Australians. Do you think it would be beyond their wit to print out and apply the relevant safety stickers? Most people wouldn’t give the sticker a second glance let alone verify the approval number. All he would need to do is copy the sticker and approval number from a similar item and you would be none the wiser.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/3/14)

Certification on an electrical item is not as it may seem, during my time in China I sourced thousands of electrical goods all knock off's for Australia, Britain and America. I reckon there are more knocked off articles in Australia than the genuine article.
Here is a photo of a GHD hair straightener, a $12 copy of something that would cost $200 plus, impossible to tell the difference comes with identifying hologram and instructional DVD also has got a certification number.
And I know thousands of these came into Australia.


----------



## Nath151 (31/3/14)

Has anyone actualy opened the box and looked at the actual temp controler as that is where the cert will be it may only just be a name plate rating found on many imported commercial kitchen appliences that the 3phase versions of which are technicaly illegal here as they have 2 black actives

Cheers

Nath


----------



## indica86 (31/3/14)

What?


----------



## Mall (31/3/14)

So....how does one go about purchasing a temperature controller that has Australian Certification? Do they exist?

I want to buy one but do not want to have to employ the services an a sparky...surely the market can cater :blush:


----------



## spog (1/4/14)

Mall said:


> So....how does one go about purchasing a temperature controller that has Australian Certification? Do they exist?
> 
> I want to buy one but do not want to have to employ the services an a sparky...surely the market can cater :blush:


Do they exist ? That's is a good question.
Anyone checked their temp controllers for certification,my Kambrook electric kettle has no such label on it.Interesting seeing it was bought here.
As Barls said in an earlier post " just because they need it doesn't mean it gets it".
As for getting a sparky to check it all he/ can do is test it,if it passes it passes,test tags are not required in the home for home use.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/4/14)

It depends how big the market is for temperature controllers for some one to bring them in pre-wired, then getting it tested and licensed,I would say not big enough, I have been using the one from Keg King, one of my brothers is a sparky and he had a look at it (only because I asked him if he could knock a couple up)ans said it was fine.


----------



## S.E (1/4/14)

Mall said:


> So....how does one go about purchasing a temperature controller that has Australian Certification? Do they exist?
> 
> I want to buy one but do not want to have to employ the services an a sparky...surely the market can cater :blush:


[SIZE=12pt]Well barls won’t be using a temp controller that hasn’t been certified, perhaps he can post a picture of his and let you know where he bought it? [/SIZE]


----------



## barls (1/4/14)

S.E said:


> Well barls won’t be using a temp controller that hasn’t been certified, perhaps he can post a picture of his and let you know where he bought it?


mine are Drexel units bought way back when this forum was young. 
They were wired by a qualified personnel then checked with multiple test equipment including meggers and an appliance tester.
As for an approved one being sold. I haven't seen anyone willing to go through the testing process to gain the certification. Market opportunity there for someone willing to bother

Best bet it is to get one wired by a qualified person that can do the acceptable testing to prove its safe.
There is a few people on here that are willing to help and have the qualifications. Happy to point people in their direction in sydney


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

There is some coverage about this in another thread with regard to wire-your-own

Personally,and I know my thoughts are at odds with other forum members, if its not certified or not wired by someone qualified then stay away

The onus IS ON THE PURCHASER to some degree. But if you buy off a reputable supplier then there is a level of responsible with the seller

Personally I am against wiring your own Temp Controller. You can, but...I will never condone or offer advice. 

There are those who have the proper knowledge and ability. 

But...at the end of the day, YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE.


----------



## spog (1/4/14)

barls said:


> care to post a pic of said approval number listed on the item then..
> If not then I'll say not certified.
> Every thing sold in Oz needs to have certification by the relevant authorities and generally it's listed on said item.





barls said:


> mine are Drexel units bought way back when this forum was young.
> They were wired by a qualified personnel then checked with multiple test equipment including meggers and an appliance tester.
> As for an approved one being sold. I haven't seen anyone willing to go through the testing process to gain the certification. Market opportunity there for someone willing to bother
> 
> ...


----------



## indica86 (1/4/14)

Mangrove Jack's have one too.
I have sent them an email asking if it is certified.


----------



## Spiesy (2/4/14)

S.E said:


> He only said, “Certified I would say yes so it meets aussie standards,tested and tagged is the purchasers/ users choice”.
> 
> As it from an Australian seller it’s a reasonable assumption that it meets the standards.
> 
> Stop getting over excited about safety issues, everyone’s not out to electrocute or blow you up. Just calm down and relax.


He is wrong. 

Wether it will blow up or electrocute you is a another matter. 

If it's being sold with an AU plug and doesn't have C-Tick compliance, that's illegal. If the seller doesn't know that, he's either ignorant or an idiot.


----------



## spog (2/4/14)

Spiesy said:


> He is wrong.
> Wether it will blow up or electrocute you is a another matter.
> If it's being sold with an AU plug and doesn't have C-Tick compliance, that's illegal. If the seller doesn't know that, he's either ignorant or an idiot.


Buggered if I can figure out how I am wrong when I said " certified I would say yes so it meets aussie standards".
And Barls said " everything sold in Oz needs to have certification by the relevant authorities and is generally listed on said item"
If uncertified products are being sold here in Oz then it should be reported to protect us all.
If a product does not meet Australian standards it does not get certification.


----------



## S.E (4/4/14)

barls said:


> mate I'm going to say this once more. It's a safety issue and therefore important.
> Maybe do some research next time before claiming something.
> Feel free to do what ever crazy ideas you want at your place but don't go on sprucking something like its gospel when it's just bullshit and may lead to someone getting hurt
> It's like saying you can buy a new car but it can't be registered as it doesn't meet the ADRs.
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Hi barls, I will attempt to answer your post again. I have read and reread my wording below and I don’t think there is anything in this post that may cause offence so apologies in advance if something does. I have highlighted your comments in red and will answer them individually to avoid confusion.[/SIZE]

mate I'm going to say this once more. It's a safety issue and therefore important.

I don’t think anyone was disagreeing with your safety point, I certainly wasn’t.

Maybe do some research next time before claiming something.

Sorry research what exactly? I was only claiming that you were being a bit rude to spog who is only saying more or less the same as you.

Feel free to do what ever crazy ideas you want at your place but don't go on sprucking something like its gospel when it's just bullshit and may lead to someone getting hurt

I assume you mean the “crazy ideas” at my place that I was “sprucing up like its gospel” you are referring to is using cubes as ale casks.
As I have explained to you I have researched this and been using cubes as casks and experimenting with them for many years now. I can assure you it is not “bullshit” and it is extremely unlikely that it may lead to someone getting hurt, unless of course they were doing something really silly like balancing them on electrical appliances as discussed in the carbing and conditioning in a cube thread here. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70056-carbingconditioning-in-a-cube-before-keg/

Please have a reread of the thread from the top and at least reconsider the exploding cube theory.

I have never heard of anyone getting hurt using cubes, I have heard of no chill cubes spontaneously fermenting and bursting, bit of a mess but apparently they don’t explode and throw shrapnel like you suggest.

Did you do any research before claiming that cubes could explode violently and lead to someone getting hurt? If so can you please share you findings?

It's like saying you can buy a new car but it can't be registered as it doesn't meet the ADRs.

Sorry mate you’ve lost me with that one can you please expand? I don’t see how buying a new car that doesn’t meet the ADRs is the same as buying an uncertified electrical appliance. If someone knowingly buys an uncertified electrical appliance it wouldn’t as far as I am aware be illegal to use it as an unregistered car would be (on a public road anyway). 

Also since no one has posted a pic I can only assume it's not.

I don’t think anyone in the thread has actually purchased one from this seller have they? It a bit unreasonable to assume it’s not based on no one posting a picture.

This is the one off my baby monitor. The closest one I have to hand

Notice the approval number.

Now to get this number you have to go through rigorous testing including destructive testing with a very small number of failures.
Every year there is a huge number of people who get done for selling items that don't have this number. I believe there's Huge fine and jail time for them.

[SIZE=12pt]Ok let us imagine you are correct and the vendor is manufacturing and/or selling dangerous untested goods on eBay to unsuspecting Australians. Do you think it would be beyond their wit to print out and apply the relevant safety stickers? Most people wouldn’t give the sticker a second glance let alone verify the approval number. All he would need to do is copy the sticker and approval number from a similar item and you would be none the wiser. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]spog also pointed out that consumers can have electrical appliances tested and tagged if they want . I don’t see any tag on your baby monitor so you may want to get it tested or are you depending on the sticker to guarantee its safety?[/SIZE]

Now I'm done but would still like to see a picture of its approval

You could try contacting the seller for a picture.

I hope this clears up any misunderstanding. Look forward to hearing your reply.

All the best.
Sean


----------



## barls (4/4/14)

Once again I'll say it. Let's stay on topic.. Use of cubes is not in this thread. Hence why your previous post was edited apart from being a personal attack in there as well.

It's also illegal to sell a car that doesn't meet the ADRs.

As for items in my house being tagged yes they have all been checked as I've actually done the test and tag course as well as being a qualified technician. Just cause it's not in the pic I posted doesn't mean it hasn't been done. Can you say the same of everything in yours.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

barls said:


> It's also illegal to sell a car that doesn't meet the ADRs


Wrong. Its perfectly legal to sell any car you like, you just cant get it registered if it doesnt meet ADR..


Anyway......back to the topic


----------



## S.E (4/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No...it isnt.


[SIZE=12pt]The location says Southbank, Vic, Australia. The feedback all says fast delivery one in particular says “AMAZING!!! ordered last night and had it in my hands at 9am the next morning!!”[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Why not an Australian seller, am I missing something?[/SIZE]


----------



## S.E (4/4/14)

barls said:


> Once again I'll say it. Let's stay on topic.. Use of cubes is not in this thread. Hence why your previous post was edited apart from being a personal attack in there as well.
> 
> It's also illegal to sell a car that doesn't meet the ADRs.
> 
> As for items in my house being tagged yes they have all been checked as I've actually done the test and tag course as well as being a qualified technician. Just cause it's not in the pic I posted doesn't mean it hasn't been done. Can you say the same of everything in yours.


It was you that brought up the topic of cubes again, what else could you be referring to with a rude comment like 
[SIZE=12pt]Feel free to do what ever crazy ideas you want at your place but don't go on sprucking something like its gospel when it's just bullshit and may lead to someone getting hurt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Or was that just a meaningless personal attack?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]You are wrong again it is not illegal to sell a car that doesn’t meet ADR. But why are you bringing cars sales in to this, shouldn’t we be staying on topic?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]No my stuff isn’t tagged and tested, I brought most of my electrical goods with me from the UK and Hong Kong. I’m happy that they are safe and would meet Australian standards though. From what I have seen UK and HK household wiring is a lot safer and stricter regulations than here in Australia also.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Sean [/SIZE]


----------



## Spiesy (4/4/14)

spog said:


> Buggered if I can figure out how I am wrong when I said " certified I would say yes so it meets aussie standards".


If it doesn't meet the ACMA's compliance, it's illegal. So it doesn't meet Aussie standards and regulations. 

Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## S.E (4/4/14)

Spiesy said:


> If it doesn't meet the ACMA's compliance, it's illegal. So it doesn't meet Aussie standards and regulations.
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding?


[SIZE=12pt]He only said he would expect it to meet the standard as it was being sold in Australia as I understand it.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]He did explain further but his post was hidden for some reason. [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

S.E said:


> The location says Southbank, Vic, Australia. The feedback all says fast delivery one in particular says “AMAZING!!! ordered last night and had it in my hands at 9am the next morning!!”
> 
> Why not an Australian seller, am I missing something?


Yes. You are missing the point about just because its an aussie seller does not automatically mean its certified.


----------



## Spiesy (4/4/14)

S.E said:


> [SIZE=12pt]He only said he would expect it to meet the standard as it was being sold in Australia as I understand it.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]He did explain further but his post was hidden for some reason. [/SIZE]



Fair enough.

An expectation is an assumption, which is fine for what it is.

But if it doesn't have c-tick. It is illegal to be sold with a hardwired plug.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

S.E said:


> . From what I have seen UK and HK household wiring is a lot safer and stricter regulations than here in Australia also.[/size][/font]
> 
> Cheers
> Sean


How so.....I am interested to know why...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

The C-tick is only a compliance for electromagnetic interferrance for equipment connected to the telecommunication networks

Unless your temp controller is conected to the telecommunications network, it doesnt need a C-tick


----------



## HBHB (4/4/14)

Been following this one for a while.

Can anyone point me in the direction of the relevant Australian Standard or federal Legislation that says a plug in temperature control device has to be approved and by what administering government agency?

Someone had to ask.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

It depends if you make it yourself or buy it

Regardless it needs to be built to relevant AS


----------



## indica86 (4/4/14)

Still doesn't give much info that link...


----------



## Spiesy (4/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The C-tick is only a compliance for electromagnetic interferrance for equipment connected to the telecommunication networks
> 
> Unless your temp controller is conected to the telecommunications network, it doesnt need a C-tick


Incorrect, as I understand it. And I have involved the ACMA for these said reasons.
I think you're thinking of A-Tick.


EDIT: not for this specific case, but for my day job - where I work for a musical instrument and equipment importer and distributor.


----------



## Spiesy (4/4/14)

_C-Tick_
_used to indicate the compliance of radiocommunications equipment, *electrical and electronic equipment* subject to the EMC arrangement, and equipment required to meet EME standards_
_​_http://www.acma.gov.au/Industry/Suppliers/Supplier-resources/Supplier-overview/compliance-marks


----------



## sp0rk (4/4/14)

C-Tick is for all electronics goods, A-Tick is for Telecommunications equipment and cabling


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

http://www.fairtrading.nsw.gov.au/ftw/Businesses/Product_safety/Electrical_articles.page?

http://www.fairtrading.nsw.gov.au/ftw/Businesses/Product_safety/Electrical_articles/Approval_of_electrical_articles.page?

http://www.fairtrading.nsw.gov.au/ftw/Businesses/Product_safety/Electrical_articles/Safe_electrical_goods.page?


----------



## keifer33 (4/4/14)

I believe the applicable standard is AS/NZS 4417.2:2012- Regulatory compliance mark for electrical and electronic equipment. 

Just had a quick look on the list of standards but I don't have access to this one so can't help on details.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> C-Tick is for all electronics goods, A-Tick is for Telecommunications equipment and cabling


Yeah....I got them mixed up.

I should know...being a comms tech and all that


----------



## sp0rk (4/4/14)

It's ok, it's a friday afternoon, it's expected


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

More info on C-tick

http://www.acma.gov.au/Industry/Suppliers/A-Type-of-equipment/Household-and-consumer-electronics/household-and-consumer-electronics


----------



## matho (4/4/14)

Hbhb, I have done a bit of research into this topic of getting electrical appliances certified, look at the nsw department of fair tradings website it has all the appropriate information on it. To cut a long story short not all electrical appliances need to be certified but some types do, devices that control or condition the power out of a power point do require certification which means they need to be tested by an approved agent and it also costs about $500 to get the approval number for 3 years. Each state has slightly different regs but they seem close enough. A number starting with N means the approval was obtained in nsw. I would link the appropriate page but I'm on a smart phone 

Cheers Steve


----------



## Bridges (4/4/14)

When ever I've mentioned before that people need to be careful with electricity I've been shot down so now I stay out of these threads. How ever.

Energy safe vic appliance certification in plain english.


ERAC National Certification Database


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/14)

Bridges said:


> When ever I've mentioned before that people need to be careful with electricity I've been shot down so now I stay out of these threads. How ever.
> 
> Energy safe vic appliance certification in plain english.
> ERAC National Certification Database


I feel your pain. Along with the inability to use google


----------



## spog (4/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The C-tick is only a compliance for electromagnetic interferrance for equipment connected to the telecommunication networks
> Unless your temp controller is conected to the telecommunications network, it doesnt need a C-tick


 Sorry just deleted a reply as my Ipad just decided to load the last few posts, Jesus C tick A tick.
Cheers...spog...


----------



## spog (4/4/14)

S.E said:


> He only said he would expect it to meet the standard as it was being sold in Australia as I understand it.
> 
> He did explain further but his post was hidden for some reason.


B I N G ******* O.


----------



## HBHB (5/4/14)

Have checked my various fridges, freezers, fry pan, theatre room projector, corner lamps, desk lamps, printer, fridges, weather station, battery chargers, telephone system, shit, i even checked the coffee machine we're declaring my place a C tick and A tick free zone. Guess the dogs are safe.


----------



## indica86 (6/4/14)

Clearly Martin, you are going to die.


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/14)

Reality check:

<Bribie puts on Pommie Cap>


1958

Mam: Ahv went and bought a new iron, Mick
Mick (young Bribie G, 9 years old): That's smashing Mam, ah'll put on a new plug for ye (UK electrical items all sold with just a bare wire hanging off - every kid grew up knowing how to fit a plug).
Mam: Whe aye, ah've got one here, ask Dad where the screwdriver is
Mick: (15 minutes later) Ah reet, ahl done Mam, here's yer iron.

The only person in my life who has ever been electrocuted was a Vietnamese cafe owner in Bundaberg who was fried on his roof trying to bypass the meter.
I've wired all my temp controllers.

Pommy plug;





At the risk of attracting politically correct tut tut tut comments, most Poms are somewhat amused at the fear and loathing most Aussies have for DIY electrical work. Come to think of it you know what the favourite pastime of many Poms is during their holidays? "Hey Pete how about we rewire your house over the holidays.... " ... " Grand Idea, Mick let's do it - I'll download a PDF to see how it's done".
Perfectly legal. And don't even get me started on home gas fitting :lol:

Edit: as Stu says, at your own risk, like changing your own bike tyres or making a cup of coffee with boiling :unsure: water or stepping out of your fecking front door without your tinfoil hat on.


----------



## HBHB (6/4/14)

indica86 said:


> Clearly Martin, you are going to die.


Clearly


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> How so.....I am interested to know why...


[SIZE=12pt]There are more safety regulations in place than I’ve seen here though it has occurred to me that some or all of them may be in place now for new builds and I just haven’t seen or noticed them.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]For instance in a kitchen you cannot have an electric socket within 1 meter of the sink so an appliance can’t be knocked or dropped into a sink full of water while it is plugged in, or a kettle cannot be filled under the tap without unplugging it first. If the sink is stainless steel it must be earthed. Also the hot and cold pipes are cross bonded.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]In a bathroom you cannot have a 240v electric socket only a 110v shaver outlet (unless it’s concealed in a cupboard for a boiler or something). The light switch and electric shower switch in a bathroom must be a pull cord unless they are located outside the bathroom so they can’t be operated with wet hands. Metal fixtures like a bath, radiator or aluminium window must be earthed and the pipe work cross bonded.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]The water main (and gas pipe) is earthed where it enters the house and all other pipe work in the house is cross bonded and connected to the main so it is all earthed.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Modern electric sockets in the UK and HK are the same and have a little spring loaded cover over the live and neutral that is lowered by the longer earth pin as the plug is pushed in so inquisitive children cannot electrocute themselves by pushing in something metal like a knife, screwdriver or paper clip etc.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Is any of this done here now?[/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

Earthing of metalic pipework can cause dangerous situations. It is old and out dated. Plumbers have been killed by bonding water & gas pipes.

http://www.esv.vic.gov.au/Portals/0/Gas%20Professionals/Files/EARTHING%20OF%20ELECTRICAL%20INSTALLATIONS%20USING%20THE%20WATER%20RETICULATION%20SYSTEM.pdf


----------



## MaltyHops (6/4/14)

Anyone looked into one of these?

_Auber Instruments Controller For Beer fermentation & Kegerator_


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Earthing of metalic pipework can cause dangerous situations. It is old and out dated. Plumbers have been killed by bonding water & gas pipes.
> 
> http://www.esv.vic.gov.au/Portals/0/Gas%20Professionals/Files/EARTHING%20OF%20ELECTRICAL%20INSTALLATIONS%20USING%20THE%20WATER%20RETICULATION%20SYSTEM.pdf


[SIZE=12pt]That warning you linked refers to [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]EARTHING OF ELECTRICAL INSTALLATIONS USING THE WATER RETICULATION SYSTEM. That would be plain crazy I’m surprise electricians here needed to be warned about it, that just common sense. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Pipe work is earthed separately so it can’t become live if a faulty appliance or damaged cable comes in contact with it. It is not used as an earth [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

Go and read AS3000:2000


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Why would earthing metal pipes be dangerous? Any more than say earthing a metal fridge?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]It is considered very important to do so in several other countries. [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

S.E said:


> Why would earthing metal pipes be dangerous? Any more than say earthing a metal fridge?
> It is considered very important to do so in several other countries.


Well....if you dont like how things are done here...your welcome to move to a safer country.


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well....if you dont like how things are done here...your welcome to move to a safer country.


[SIZE=10.5pt]So does that mean you don’t know and can’t answer the question? I’m really intrigued to know any good reason pipes shouldn’t be earthed if anyone else knows? [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

So what happens when the plumber usee plastic pipes as is becoming more comon


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

S.E said:


> So does that mean you don’t know and can’t answer the question? I’m really intrigued to know any good reason pipes shouldn’t be earthed if anyone else knows?


Given your electrical knowledge, you should already know.....


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So what happens when the plumber usee plastic pipes as is becoming more comon


[SIZE=10.5pt]Plastic pipes don’t need to be earthed if used on their own but if a section of plastic was used to repair a copper pipe the copper would need to be cross bonded. [/SIZE]


----------



## pk.sax (6/4/14)

To throw a rat into this cat fight, are your brew belts, pads, immersion heaters, reptile lamps, bulb in pot n all certified!


----------



## pk.sax (6/4/14)

Isn't plumbing supposed to be earthed to remove ESD caused by friction between fluid and walls?


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Given your electrical knowledge, you should already know.....


[SIZE=10.5pt]Well I don’t so would love to hear, I can’t think of any reason, so what is the reason do you know?[/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

Well....do some research like others do. You might learn something.

Start Here --> www.google.com


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> To throw a rat into this cat fight, are your brew belts, pads, immersion heaters, reptile lamps, bulb in pot n all certified!


[SIZE=12pt]Is this a cat fight? I just want to learn something I didn’t know. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Why is it considered dangerous here to earth household pipe work? [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

Why do you consider it essential


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/14)

Why are most Australian appliances not earthed? It was universal in the UK (see diagram in my post) and the plugs had a fuse to avoid overloading the circuits and causing house fires in often 60 year old circuits (I'd guess).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Why are most Australian appliances not earthed? It was universal in the UK (see diagram in my post) and the plugs had a fuse to avoid overloading the circuits and causing house fires in often 60 year old circuits (I'd guess).


Because they are double insulated.


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why do you consider it essential


[SIZE=12pt]I don’t consider it essential, but it is a very wise precaution don’t you think? The plumbers who were killed that you mentioned in your earlier post may have been saved if the pipes had been earthed for instance. [/SIZE]


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Why are most Australian appliances not earthed? It was universal in the UK (see diagram in my post) and the plugs had a fuse to avoid overloading the circuits and causing house fires in often 60 year old circuits (I'd guess).


[SIZE=12pt]Aren’t most Australian appliances earthed, I hadn’t noticed? [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

Do you know what an earth current is S.E.


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Because they are double insulated.


[SIZE=12pt]Yeah double insulated don’t need to be earthed. Need to go out now but would love to know the reason for not earthing pipes here when I get back if any one does know.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I saw an electrician inspecting a house here for the purchaser (my sister in law was selling it) I had expected him to check the earth bonding so this explains why he didn’t. He didn’t actually check anything just went into the attic and spoke on his phone for half an hour.So he just ripped the purchaser off. [/SIZE]


----------



## S.E (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do you know what an earth current is S.E.


[SIZE=12pt]Do please explain?[/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/14)

S.E said:


> Yeah double insulated don’t need to be earthed. Need to go out now but would love to know the reason for not earthing pipes here when I get back if any one does know.
> 
> ]


Hopefully you will do some research on our MEN system, earth current and how protection works. 

I for one am not going to spoon feed you. Do sum research before you start harping on.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> n
> 
> . Do sum research before you start harping on.


You should take your own advice.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/4/14)

I'm in a position at work where I've had to sort out legal things (in a nutshell - my company needed to know where their accountability lay for some things, and I had to determine what was law and what wasn't).

It's important to note that Australian Standards, or any other Standard for that matter, *aren't by themselves a legal document*. It is not correct to say "standard X says to do this and if you aren't you are breaking the law". The legal side of things by and large rest in Government Acts and Regulations. If a Government Regulation states that you "shall" do something, then in the context of that Regulation you are breaking the law if you don't comply.

Relevant to the discussion here, one such regulation refers to AS3000 and says if MUST be complied with. In that case if you don't follow this Standard you are breaking the law (if that Standard applies to you).

I have access to all Australian Standards and some ISO's at work so outside of work hours I'll look them up and see if I can find something to do with stickers and sales compliance certifications. Google isn't always the answer but all Regulations and Acts are freely available to the public and should be downloadable. There was a link quoted earlier, I'll have a look at it and answer the ongoing queries - hopefully - once and for all.
Look in the regs and acts first, and see if/where is might refer to a standard.


----------



## dent (6/4/14)

Kind of off topic, but WRT water pipe, AS3000 2007 says:


> *5.6.2.2 Conductive water piping*
> Conductive water piping that is both—
> ( a ) installed and accessible within the building containing the electrical
> installation; and
> ...


In addition to this, if you have an electric water heater, this applies



> *5.4.1.1 Exposed conductive parts*
> The exposed conductive parts of electrical equipment shall be earthed
> where the electrical equipment is—
> ( a ) installed or could operate in an earthed situation; or
> ...



I dunno where HBHB has been getting his gear, but a random selection of the cheap appliances in my kitchen have all got a C tick.


----------



## dent (6/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Earthing of metalic pipework can cause dangerous situations. It is old and out dated. Plumbers have been killed by bonding water & gas pipes.
> 
> http://www.esv.vic.gov.au/Portals/0/Gas%20Professionals/Files/EARTHING%20OF%20ELECTRICAL%20INSTALLATIONS%20USING%20THE%20WATER%20RETICULATION%20SYSTEM.pdf



Just to be clear, the water pipe should be earthed, but the water pipe shouldn't BE the earth.


----------



## S.E (7/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hopefully you will do some research on our MEN system, earth current and how protection works.
> 
> I for one am not going to spoon feed you. Do sum research before you start harping on.


[SIZE=12pt]Don’t need to research MEN thanks, but you clearly need to research how earth protection works if you believe as you say “[/SIZE]Earthing of metalic pipework can cause dangerous situations”.

[SIZE=12pt]I wasn’t harping on about anything just explaining the different safety measures in place in the UK and HK as you had asked me to, all as you have spoon fed me is a load of nonsense in return. [/SIZE]


----------



## S.E (7/4/14)

dent said:


> Just to be clear, the water pipe should be earthed, but the water pipe shouldn't BE the earth.


[SIZE=12pt]Thanks dent for that clarification that’s exactly what I expected and the point I was making.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I would also like to clarify that I was not at any point suggesting or encouraging the use of uncertified electrical equipment so I do not believe my post (that was hidden) contravened [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]site rule 4. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I do however agree that it muddied site rule 5 a tad and understand that barls was not happy about my comments on his attitude towards other members and took exception to it. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I think that barls had raised a valid question regarding the temp controller in the OP, it has derailed the thread somewhat but in a positive and constructive direction and highlighted a few important issues regarding electrical appliances (and cars) offered for sale in Australia.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Though Ducatiboy stu doesn’t understand the importance of earthing water pipes some of the info he posted raises further safety concerns.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Am I correct in understanding that it was common practise prior to 2005 and perhaps as late as 2008 for electricians and/or plumbers to use the water main as an earth (and neutral?) rather than an earth electrode? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=8.5pt]SAFETY ALERT [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]5 September 2008 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]EARTHING OF ELECTRICAL INSTALLATIONS USING THE WATER RETICULATION SYSTEM [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]Standards Australia has re-iterated earlier warnings to tradespersons, in particular plumbers, [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]and water utility workers to a safety hazard involving the previous practice of using continuous, [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]metallic water reticulation systems as an earthing medium rather than using the currently [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]required method of earthing using an earth electrode.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8.5pt]Following the death of a water utility worker in 2005, Energy Safe Victoria (ESV) issued a Safety Alert in [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]September 2005 warning of electrical hazards when working on metallic water main and associated [/SIZE]
[SIZE=8.5pt]fittings. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Do you know if all houses here wired prior to 2005/2008 were inspected and earthed correctly after the safety alert was issued?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Or was the practice of using the water reticulation system just discontinued and previously wired houses left uncorrected?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers Sean [/SIZE]


----------



## TheWiggman (7/4/14)

RIGHT...
It's probably been posted above but all the banter is based around the regulatory compliance mark. Refer here -

http://www.erac.gov.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102&Itemid=552
AS4417.1 refers to the way to use and place the mark, not the conditions under which the compliance is required.

We're talking about consumer electrical safety here, which is governed under the ELECTRICITY (CONSUMER SAFETY) ACT 2004 in NSW: http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/nsw/consol_act/esa2004309/
If you've never read an Act before, don't start here. Essentially the terminology under the Act is reflected in the ERAC web site and ESSS.

The ERAC web site is the duck's nuts. The stuff here is law, and must be followed.

Most stuff that these mobs sell is classified as a level 1 peice of equipment. Refer here for an explination and note that it refers to the requirement to follow Standards, which are linked in this link:
http://www.erac.gov.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=113&Itemid=563

If you have access to Standards take note of this for level 1 equipment. Where stated as 'shall' in the Standards, it essentially must be considered law and must be followed -

An Australian Standards (AS) or joint Australian Standards and New Zealand Standards (AS/NZS) standard that applies specifically to the equipment type together with AS/NZS 3820 (Essential safety requirements for electrical equipment) or,
If there is not a specific AS or AS/NZS standard that applies to the equipment type but there is an International Electrotechnical Commission (IEC) standard that applies, then the IEC standard together with AS/NZS3820.
If there is no IEC standard then AS/NZ3820 applies.
All very confusing. *What it boils down to is that, to the extent we are talking* -

*If it plugs into a 240V wall socket, it requires registration/certification in the national database in Australia and New Zealand *(ERAC is the regulatory body which manages this database)
*The equipment must be marked (either a label or serial code visible) to show it is compliant*
*It is illegal to sell it if it is not registered.*
I'm sure that many retailers unknowingly sell these goods and that doesn't make it acceptable. However, there are so many rules and regulations out there often you don't know about them until you've breached them. Note too that equipment and requirements is not limited to the 3 points I put above.

At least now you (and I) know. As for equipment that existed before the above Act came into place, I'm not going there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/4/14)

S.E said:


> Though Ducatiboy stu doesn’t understand the importance of earthing water pipes some of the info he posted raises further safety concerns.
> 
> Well....I bet I have done more earthing systems including equipotential bonding,functional,protective and lightening than you...along with earth (dirt) resistance testing. You just didnt really understand the question you where asking....but anyway. I shall remain silent from now on....and you just like to pick fights so you can **** off.


----------



## S.E (7/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well....I bet I have done more earthing systems including equipotential bonding,functional,protective and lightening than you...along with earth (dirt) resistance testing. You just didnt really understand the question you where asking....but anyway. I shall remain silent from now on....and you just like to pick fights so you can **** off.


How do you figure I don’t understand my own question? It was perfectly clear to me and answered sensibly and clearly by dent. Are you sure you understood your question?

Lets have a recap of the conversation shall we?


barls: As for items in my house being tagged yes they have all been checked as I've actually done the test and tag course as well as being a qualified technician. Just cause it's not in the pic I posted doesn't mean it hasn't been done. Can you say the same of everything in yours.


S.E : No my stuff isn’t tagged and tested, I brought most of my electrical goods with me from the UK and Hong Kong. I’m happy that they are safe and would meet Australian standards though. From what I have seen UK and HK household wiring is a lot safer and stricter regulations than here in Australia also.

Ducatiboy stu: How so.....I am interested to know why...

S.E There are more safety regulations in place than I’ve seen here though it has occurred to me that some or all of them may be in place now for new builds and I just haven’t seen or noticed them.

For instance in a kitchen you cannot have an electric socket within 1 meter of the sink so an appliance can’t be knocked or dropped into a sink full of water while it is plugged in, or a kettle cannot be filled under the tap without unplugging it first. If the sink is stainless steel it must be earthed. Also the hot and cold pipes are cross bonded.

In a bathroom you cannot have a 240v electric socket only a 110v shaver outlet (unless it’s concealed in a cupboard for a boiler or something). The light switch and electric shower switch in a bathroom must be a pull cord unless they are located outside the bathroom so they can’t be operated with wet hands. Metal fixtures like a bath, radiator or aluminium window must be earthed and the pipe work cross bonded.

The water main (and gas pipe) is earthed where it enters the house and all other pipe work in the house is cross bonded and connected to the main so it is all earthed.

Modern electric sockets in the UK and HK are the same and have a little spring loaded cover over the live and neutral that is lowered by the longer earth pin as the plug is pushed in so inquisitive children cannot electrocute themselves by pushing in something metal like a knife, screwdriver or paper clip etc
.
Is any of this done here now?

Ducatiboy stu : Earthing of metalic pipework can cause dangerous situations. It is old and out dated. Plumbers have been killed by bonding water & gas pipes.

S.E: That warning you linked refers to [SIZE=10.5pt]EARTHING OF ELECTRICAL INSTALLATIONS USING THE WATER RETICULATION SYSTEM. That would be plain crazy I’m surprise electricians here needed to be warned about it, that just common sense. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Pipe work is earthed separately so it can’t become live if a faulty appliance or damaged cable comes in contact with it. It is not used as an earth.[/SIZE]

Ducatiboy stu: Go and read AS3000:2000

[SIZE=10.5pt]S.E: Why would earthing metal pipes be dangerous? Any more than say earthing a metal fridge?It is considered very important to do so in several other countries. [/SIZE]

Ducatiboy stu: Well....if you dont like how things are done here...your welcome to move to a safer country.

[SIZE=10.5pt]S.E So does that mean you don’t know and can’t answer the question? I’m really intrigued to know any good reason pipes shouldn’t be earthed if anyone else knows?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Ducatiboy stu: [/SIZE]Given your electrical knowledge, you should already know..

[SIZE=10.5pt]S.E Well I don’t so would love to hear, I can’t think of any reason, so what is the reason do you know?[/SIZE]

Ducatiboy stu: Well....do some research like others do. You might learn something.
Start Here --> www.google.com

Ducatiboy stu: So what happens when the plumber usee plastic pipes as is becoming more comon 

[SIZE=10.5pt]S.E: Plastic pipes don’t need to be earthed if used on their own but if a section of plastic was used to repair a copper pipe the copper would need to be cross bonded.[/SIZE]

Practicalfool: To throw a rat into this cat fight, are your brew belts, pads, immersion heaters, reptile lamps, bulb in pot n all certified!

S.E: Is this a cat fight? I just want to learn something I didn’t know. Why is it considered dangerous here to earth household pipe work?


Ducatiboy stu: Why do you consider it essential

S.E: I don’t consider it essential, but it is a very wise precaution don’t you think? The plumbers who were killed that you mentioned in your earlier post may have been saved if the pipes had been earthed for instance. 

Ducatiboy stu: Do you know what an earth current is S.E.

S.E: Do please explain?

Ducatiboy stu: Hopefully you will do some research on our MEN system, earth current and how protection works.
I for one am not going to spoon feed you. Do sum research before you start harping on.


S.E : Don’t need to research MEN thanks, but you clearly need to research how earth protection works if you believe as you say “Earthing of metalic pipework can cause dangerous situations”.

I wasn’t harping on about anything just explaining the different safety measures in place in the UK and HK as you had asked me to, all as you have spoon fed me is a load of nonsense in return. 


dent : Just to be clear, the water pipe should be earthed, but the water pipe shouldn't BE the earth.


S.E: Thanks dent for that clarification that’s exactly what I expected and the point I was making.
Though Ducatiboy stu doesn’t understand the importance of earthing water pipes some of the info he posted raises further safety concerns.


Ducatiboy stu: Well....I bet I have done more earthing systems including equipotential bonding,functional,protective and lightening than you...along with earth (dirt) resistance testing. You just didnt really understand the question you where asking....but anyway. I shall remain silent from now on....and you just like to pick fights so you can **** off.


So ,See Stu I wasn’t trying to pick a fight, just replied to your question and you seem to have now got upset because your statement:

“_Earthing of metalic pipework can cause dangerous situations. It is old and out dated”._

Turned out to be completely wrong and pipes *are* earthed here now after all. So all’s well that ends well.

However the question remains are houses that were wired prior to 2008 safe now or are the water pipes still being used to earth the electrical system? 

Cheers Sean


----------



## indica86 (7/4/14)

This thread is gay.


----------



## manticle (7/4/14)

To all contributors in this thread: Please discuss with civility.
Would rather not need moderators to step in and start editing or deleting posts.


----------



## woodwormm (7/4/14)

indica86 said:


> This thread is gay.


It has gone a little pear-shaped....

hmmm, an "illegal" pre-wired "dodgy" controller, or an STC1000 illegally wired by a dodgy (me) ... neither are certified but I know which one I trust.


----------



## Donske (8/4/14)

printed forms section said:


> It has gone a little pear-shaped....
> 
> hmmm, an "illegal" pre-wired "dodgy" controller, or an STC1000 illegally wired by a dodgy (me) ... *neither are certified but I know which one I trust*.


I was actually contemplating a couple of these as they look a bit nicer than my STC set ups, after all the talk (read bickering) about certification the part in bold is what I keep coming back to, these may look nicer but I know for a fact that my STCs are safe.


----------

